# What Monitor is Christian Henson using now?



## Jack Weaver (Sep 4, 2021)

It looks reasonably big and has a form factor that doesn't seem to be 16:9. 

It was mentioned on a couple of threads a while back but I can't seem to remember what it was. If I recall properly it wasn't too expensive. 

Thanks.

Jack


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm not sure but my guess is a 4K 16:9 43" monitor since it's more of a "squarish" rectangular shape... the ultra wides are usually 32:10 (43") or 21:9 for (38") and look very wide and not very tall more of an "ultra-rectangular" shape.

I think it may be of these three...

_LG 43UN700-B_

_LG 43UN700-TB_

_Dell U4320Q_

That's just a guess though. No idea what he uses.


----------



## mybadmemory (Sep 5, 2021)

He talked about it in a video right after he got it! Perhaps check there?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 5, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> He talked about it in a video right after he got it! Perhaps check there?


I did go thru about a dozen videos from that time period and couldn’t find the one mentioning that. 

if anyone else has a lead on where to look forward this information I’d appreciate it.


----------



## davidson (Sep 5, 2021)

He’s using a 48” sony oled.


----------



## holywilly (Sep 6, 2021)

Did he get the 2019 Mac Pro? Where is his iMac Pro?


----------



## mjsalam (Sep 6, 2021)

I’m rethinking my display monitors myself. Currently sporting 2 x 34” curved ultrawides. Finding that it requires a bit too much neck turning and also takes up too much space. So I’m considering going to a single in a similar form factor as discussed here. Curious as to opinions, experience. Better/worse? Is there a size/resolution sweet spot? I just posted the monitors for sale so do let me know if I’m making a big mistake!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Sep 6, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Did he get the 2019 Mac Pro? Where is his iMac Pro?


I think I remember Christian saying in one video that he had a problem with it (the iMac Pro).


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 6, 2021)

@mjsalam: uhm have more space between you and them (monitors), makes you less moving your head sideways. (as far away from you as you can still read the content on it, the better)


----------



## davidson (Sep 6, 2021)

mjsalam said:


> I’m rethinking my display monitors myself. Currently sporting 2 x 34” curved ultrawides. Finding that it requires a bit too much neck turning and also takes up too much space. So I’m considering going to a single in a similar form factor as discussed here. Curious as to opinions, experience. Better/worse? Is there a size/resolution sweet spot? I just posted the monitors for sale so do let me know if I’m making a big mistake!


I was a die hard multi-monitor guy until earlier this year. Now I've switched to a single 48" oled and I would hate to go back. I can work much quicker and more comfortably, and no more huge mouse movements needed to get from one monitor to the next.

Also less neck twisting, an amazing amount of screen real-estate, and a perfect scale size at 48" (for me). I was running 3 x 32" 2560x1600 monitors before this. Any smaller gave me eye strain. The 4k 48" gives you pretty much exactly the same PPI as a 32" at 2560. You can buy 50 or 55" 4k tvs cheaper but that would just be too big for me personally. Also, people who run 32" 4k monitors blow my mind. How the hell the can make anything out on the screen is beyond me.

FWIW I use OSX, magic mouse, and logic, so I can easily switch between desktops and apps with a swipe of a finger. It might not be as seamless an experience on widows running cubase for example.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 6, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Did he get the 2019 Mac Pro? Where is his iMac Pro?


I think he's running an (almost?) fully tricked out Mac Pro, as supplied by his company.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 6, 2021)

I like how my monitors look currently - from a visual standpoint. I think my rig looks pretty cool but after several months of the 54" ultrawide experience, I'm thinking a bit more vertical space would work better for me. Hence the thought of going for a 43" tv after seeing 

Davidson was kind enough to put forward that Christian uses a Sony 43" OLED. I'm thinking pretty hard about that. I'll palm the 54" ultrawide off on my wife's work desk. 

Here's what I want to correct:


----------



## davidson (Sep 6, 2021)

@Jack Weaver I'm sorry, I was meant to type 48", not 43 

@ka00 I've used oleds for a few years and had no issues whatsoever. I've only been running my mac through one for a few months, but Ive used them with playstations for years and no ill effects (and I've got hundreds of hours of call of duty racked up, so it's been stress tested!). I do leave pixel shifting enabled though, just incase. I believe red is by far the worst culprit for burn-in, followed by yellow, so i guess if your daw is heavy on those and you leave it on for 20 hours a day at max brightness you might have issues.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 6, 2021)

davidson said:


> I'm sorry, I was meant to type 48", not 43


Hmmm, that makes sense. It looks yuge in Christian's vids.

.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 7, 2021)

OK, got the final answer: *SONY KD-48A9*.

That's from Christian's Youtube channel video, 'The DAW All Media Composers Must Learn', dated May 19, 2021 @ 2:00.



.


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 7, 2021)

the size of the screen should be related to the distance to your sweet spot, where you sit. if the screen is too big, you've to use too much eye movement (or even head movement) to follow the mouse. if it's to small, you might not be able to read everything easily. 

40" - 50" is a good range.


----------



## David Kudell (Sep 7, 2021)

The resolution vs screen size vs distance from your eyes is such a critical thing to consider. I see a lot of people with their monitors really far away and that is just inviting future issues like bad posture, neck & back problems, strained eyesight, etc.

I keep my monitors much closer to me because otherwise I found myself leaning in too much.

I recently got a big 40” dell ultrawide 5K, and it’s great except for the fact that it only looks ok in 5K and text is tiny! If you try to make the resolution smaller so that you can see stuff, then it looks horrible. So this became a secondary monitor that is very close to my eyes on my direct left side, and it works perfectly as the ultimate key editor and mixer screen in Cubase.

So I guess my point is, when you buy a monitor, try to buy from a place where you can return easily because what you thought you were getting could be not that great.


----------



## davidson (Sep 7, 2021)

ka00 said:


> I’m guessing that 48” at 3840x2160 is the same pixel density as a 24” 1920x1080 monitor.
> 
> I suppose there’s a trade off between massive screen size and how sharp all the small text labels in the mixer channels and other areas would be.
> 
> Mind you, I haven’t gotten a chance to try it out myself.


It's exactly that, ~91ppi. I can confirm, there's absolutely zero issues with sharpness or blurry graphics, even with your nose pressed up against the screen.


----------

